# [SOLVED] Macbook trash won't empty



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm running low on disc space and I want to empty my trash. When I open it, it says "Empty Securely." when I click that and the "securely empty trash" buttons, it asks if I want to delete all unlocked items, or delete all items. Either way, the trash folder closes then it will say "Items to delete" then that disappears and does nothing.

Reading one of the other threads about this, I don't want to create or delete any profiles if at all possible. I've tried numerous "repair disc permissions" and that hasn't done anything.

Got any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Macbook trash won't empty*

Have you right clicked and selected Empty Trash, or selected it from the Finder menu?


----------



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Macbook trash won't empty*

I assume you mean right click on the trash can. I just tried, and that didn't work. same prompts as listed above, same outcome.

Before that, I clicked on the trashcan to open the finder window of it then clicked "Empty Securely" where it says trash on the top of the finder window.

(Updated Version #)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Macbook trash won't empty*

Open the Finder preferences and click on Advanced and uncheck empty trash securely and now try to empty the trash.


----------



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Macbook trash won't empty*

That did it. Thank you.


----------



## MIZLIZZY (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Macbook trash won't empty*



sinclair_tm said:


> Open the Finder preferences and click on Advanced and uncheck empty trash securely and now try to empty the trash.


Thank you for posting this. It just helped me successfully empty 4,000+ items! I've been trying to "clean-up" & organize my laptop but everything seemed trapped in the trashcan that refused to empty. Thank you SO much!!!


----------

